# Incubation period



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

Hi all,

What is the incubation period for a pigeon egg?


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

15 - 17 days, from what I remember reading here
Erna


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

17-20..

Mary


----------



## WhiteysFriends (Aug 19, 2002)

17 days from when the second egg is laid.


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

She only laid one.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They lay the second egg 1-2 days after the first one.


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

This was about a week ago.

It's really cute to see them taking turns sitting on it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

To lay only one egg is a bit unusual, however, not unheard of. 
Cindy


----------



## OrchidWitch (May 13, 2003)

Actually, she laid 3 but the first two were broken. Maybe that explains it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Be sure to provide her with a lot of calcium, things like chopped cuttle bone, oyster shell grit and maybe a vitamin/mineral powder to go into the water.

Mary


----------

